# Yes!!!



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Walker is SO tough-minded - nobody gets him to back down! He has a high basketball iq.... What a win!

I think Dallas was smart getting Walker - yep.:yes: :clap:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Walker is SO tough-minded - nobody gets him to back down! He has a high basketball iq.... What a win!
> 
> I think Dallas was smart getting Walker - yep.:yes: :clap:


I wounder if the Mavs are still a second tier team?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Great win!


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Yea... and Howard is a beast on the rebounds(best rebounder of the team!!) and on 3-2 defense is awesome... what a gem!!! He can also score... If u trade finley and/or jamison for a tough big man... .well.. u are unstoppable.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

It was a great win. I loved that game from start to finish.

I hope Walker continue's to get some credit. He is a great player who needs to get some respect.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

The game was awesome, great battle beetween Bryant-Nash. Those two were pushing each other. Fortson handled Shaq pretty well. Howard was awesome for guarding Kobe. Wow....this rook was a sleeper. Josh Howard was handling Kobe pretty well and Howard knows what not to do in the NBA, I guess college ball showed him a lot.

Antoine walker is a genius! Dirk shows no fear after getting flagrant by Shaq, he still goes into the basket. Outscored, out rebounded, out-assisted the Lakers. Great win.


----------

